# Axis & Allies



## PANsVoice (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo

vielleicht kennen einige das Spiel Axis & Allies (1998; Hasbro).
Das Gleiche gibt es auch als Brettspiel (MB).

Auf Anregung des Artikel "Spiele-Schätze bergen" der PCGH 02/2011 habe ich das Spiel wieder rausgekramt und auf Windows 7 getestet. Und tatsächlich funktioniert es.

Da die Grafik jedoch doch schon etwas angestaubt ist, meine Frage:
Gibt es eine neuere Version? Nicht die von Atari. Die finde ich schlecht. Laut Wikipedia soll es eine Version Names Triple A oder AAA geben! Kennt die jemand? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Die Screenshot sehen vielversprechend aus:
TripleA - TripleA


Vielen Dank
PANsVoice


----------



## ReaCT (29. Januar 2011)

Das sieht aus wie Risiko


----------



## PANsVoice (29. Januar 2011)

So ähnlich.
Nur im 2. Weltkrieg und etwas komplexer.


----------



## ReaCT (30. Januar 2011)

Es gibt Mods zu Risiko, welche vllt. die gewünschten Effekte bringen. Du musst dich da schlau machen.


----------

